# Laptop not booting from any cd



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have Lenovo 3000 y500 series laptop. My problem is that i am unable to boot my pc from Win Xp CD.
I tried 3 different OS (Win xp-3, Win xp and win-98)
It is even not reading these Cds and showing 0 bytes free and 0 bytes used.
But its reading every other CD and DVD. Only not the ones which are bootable.
These Cds are working fine on my Desktop. Desktop is reading them fine and even booting from them.
pls help me....


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have Lenovo 3000 y500 series laptop. My problem is that i am unable to boot my pc from Win Xp CD.
I tried 3 different OS (Win xp-3, Win xp and win-98)
It is even not reading these Cds and showing 0 bytes free and 0 bytes used.
But its reading every other CD and DVD. Only not the ones which are bootable.
These Cds are working fine on my Desktop. Desktop is reading them fine and even booting from them.
pls help me....


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

what are you trying to accomplish?

are you trying to re-load windows onto the laptop?

doesn't that model have the 'hidden' partion that you can do the restore from?

if you use another disc, you MAY 'wipe-out' that 'hidden' restore partition, then you would have to download all the drivers and other software and have to reload them manually


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Need more info> are you trying to reinstall windows? Change boot order in bios>cddrive first


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

hi, daniel_b2380, 
yes i m trying to format my computer and reinstall windows xp.
i already formatted my pc thrice before. 
but i m facing this problem now.....
and yes it has that one key recovery function...but its too not working..
i tried to use the NOVO button to restore to factory settings but it doesnt work...
is doing nothing at all.
i will reload everything manually.... my pc has some viruses thats y i wanna reinstall Xp.
And hi frankjohn,
yes i tried it.
i even disabled all other option except, boot from Cd, from Bios but it still shows the error "OS not found".
http://forums.techguy.org/members/220593-frankjohn.htmlhttp://forums.techguy.org/members/54449-daniel_b2380.html


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Very poss. the cd drive is N/G even that it can read other disc.Can you check with another?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

IF it's a dvd-rom, probably WON'T read the cd



> my pc has some viruses thats y i wanna reinstall Xp


you might download and run this program
TrendMicro HijackThis
http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/tools/security_tools/hijackthis

then click on the button:
do a system scan and save a logfile

*DO NOT CLICK ON FIXING ANYTHING WITH THE PROGRAM*
[most of the info there-in is harmless]

then COPY that logfile and paste it into a post here so that one of our malware experts can take a look at it and give you some valid suggestions, and, if you DO have a virus, whatever, help you clean it up

probably be a lot easier than a whole re-installation - especially with hardware giving you problems


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are these original disks or copies?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you set the boot order to boot from the CD?


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

yes these r original Cds
and i want t reinstall Win.
and yes.. i have already done that with bios....
any more suggestions????
why this is happening that my pc is not reading bootable cds but reading other cds and dvds fine...


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

hi,
it can read other cds+dvds fine...

i did what u said...i hope i did it right....

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:22:45 PM, on 27/06/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\mmm.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
E:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
E:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\ZTE CDMA1X MODEM\Bin\PcmciaApp.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.exe
D:\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=dtb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.zapak.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "E:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] E:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] E:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerTweak Menu] E:\WINDOWS\system32\mmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MenuOrder] regedit /s menuorder.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] E:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] E:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] E:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] E:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskSwitchXP] C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] E:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [TaskSwitchXP] C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [TaskSwitchXP] C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [TaskSwitchXP] C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [TaskSwitchXP] C:\Program Files\TaskSwitchXP\TaskSwitchXP.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - E:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - E:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CD1633E2-830F-4F9B-9396-14408022D276}: NameServer = 202.138.97.193 202.138.96.2
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Boonty Games - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BOONTY Shared\Service\Boonty.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 6947 bytes


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think that's possible.
Double-check the BIOS setting.
Many PCs require you to "press any Key" to boot from a CD.
Do you see that dialog when you boot with a CD? Does the CD drive light come on?


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

hey
when i restart the computer it waits for some time. light in cd drive blinks and then it boots from HDD directly.
i tried it with 3 different Win Cds. (Xp-3, Xp-2, 98)
and tried it several times. Cheked bios several times also. I even disabled all other booting options except Cd drive from BIOS, and then it showed the msg that "no OS found....".

And all other CDs+DVDs are working fine. Only the bootables are not working.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you see the "Press any key to boot from CD" message?
If not, press any key anyway.
Read the boot order configuration in Lenovo help (I don't know if it's different than other PCs.)
Does the F12 key allow you to change the boot order?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't see any malware present, however Boonty Games now missing, is malware.

Download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.








Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

i know how it works, coz i had reinstalled windows in this laptop twice before.
it showed "press any key to cont..." back when i reinstalled windows. But now it doesnt give any msg. it just skips to boot from HDD.
and F10 is the key to select boot order.
i did that also. 
it doesnt work.....


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Your hard disk must be malfunctioning can you do a hard ware trouble shooting?


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

hi i did the ATF cleaner thing.
but the second S/w is not free one.
is there any free s/w i can use, or any other option.
i would prefer to reinstall windows


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please do not double-post. Please read the rules, especially the section entitled "Multiple Postings".

Your 2 threads that you had running at the same time have been merged. I realize that this makes it confusing, but it already was with you trying to follow 2 different roads to solve the same problem.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Boot your computer and start the install from the disk.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Malwarebytes has a free version.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


----------



## Selen (Jun 25, 2009)

hi 
thanks.
i did scanning. here is the log file ...


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.38
Database version: 2297
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

30/06/2009 11:14:06 AM
mbam-log-2009-06-30 (11-14-06).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 87529
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 53 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\NOTEPAD.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL\CheckedValue (Hijack.System.Hidden) -> Bad: (0) Good: (1) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
E:\WINDOWS\system32\7Z.EXE (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your hijackthis log again and let us know if you are still having problems.


----------

